#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Σύμβουλος έργου

## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι και χρόνια πολλα και καλή χρονια,
μηπως ξερει κανεις να μου πεί που μπορώ να βρώ ποιές είναι οι αρμοδιότητες και οι υποχρεώσεις του "συμβούλου" στα προγράμματα εξοικονομώ κατ' οίκον?

----------


## Xάρης

*33. Τι είναι ο σύμβουλος έργου και ποιος ο ρόλος του στο Πρόγραμμα; (νέα)*
Από το Μάρτιο του 2012, οι πολίτες που ενδιαφέρονται να συμμετέχουν στο Πρόγραμμα «Εξοικονόμηση ΚατΆ Οίκον» μπορούν προαιρετικά να προσλάβουν έναν σύμβουλο έργου, ο οποίος θα διευκολύνει τον ενδιαφερόμενο, παρέχοντας του:
συμβουλευτική υπηρεσία σχετικά με το Πρόγραμμα, τη διαδικασία που θα ακολουθηθεί, κλπ.διεκπεραιωτική υπηρεσία, καθώς θα αναλάβει όλες τις γραφειοκρατικές διαδικασίες που ορίζονται από το Πρόγραμμα (δηλ. να συντάξει τον πλήρη φάκελο της αίτησης για την απόφαση υπαγωγής, να επιβλέψει την ολοκλήρωση του έργου να συγκεντρώσει τα σωστά παραστατικά από τους ανάδοχους του έργου, να ελέγξει την πληρότητα και ορθότητα τους και τη διαφορά μεταξύ αρχικού και τελικού προϋπολογισμού, μέχρι και την Τελική Εκταμίευση)
Σύμβουλος έργου *μπορεί να είναι* οποιοσδήποτε (εκτός του ωφελούμενου) ο οποίος δύναται να εκδώσει Δελτίο Παροχής Υπηρεσιών και να γνωρίζει σε βάθος το Πρόγραμμα και τη διαδικασία του (πρακτικά μπορεί να είναι οποιοσδήποτε ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας με μπλοκ ΑΠΥ) .

Η *αμοιβή* του συμβούλου έργου καλύπτεται από το Πρόγραμμα, όπως αυτή των ενεργειακών επιθεωρητών. Ο πελάτης θα καταβάλλει την αμοιβή του συμβούλου έργου εξ ιδίων χρημάτων, ο σύμβουλος θα του εκδώσει το σχετικό παραστατικό και εφόσον ικανοποιηθεί ο στόχος του Προγράμματος, κατά την τελική εκταμίευση, ο πελάτης θα λάβει επιπλέον στο λογαριασμό του έως 250¤ πλέον ΦΠΑ (ή έως 800¤ πλέον ΦΠΑ, εάν το αίτημα αφορά πολυκατοικία).

Αυτά αναφέρονται *ΕΔΩ*.

Αναφέρονται επίσης στη σελίδα 8 του *οδηγού εφαρμογής του προγράμματος «ΕΞΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΗΣΗ ΚΑΤΆ ΟΙΚΟΝ»*.

----------

ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.
Επιδή μου το έχουν ζητήση και άλλοι συνάδελφοι θα ήθελα να προώθησω το συνημμένο αρχειο  "Αυτά αναφέρονται *ΕΔΩ*." εαν δεν έχεις αντίρρηση? 
σ' ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## Xάρης

Γιατί δεν τους παραπέμπεις στο θέμα αυτό που άνοιξες στο eMichanikos.gr; Ο σύνδεσμος είναι *ΑΥΤΟΣ*.

Έτσι ώστε, αν δεν το γνωρίζουν να το μάθουν και αν έχουν περαιτέρω απορίες, να ρωτήσουν. 
Ακόμα καλύτερα για όλους μας, αν γνωρίζουν να απαντήσουν σε απορίες δικές σου, μου, μας, να επωφεληθούμε όλοι μας.

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

Αυτο ακριβώς μόλις έκανα
και συγκεκριμένα στην παρακάτω διευθυνση.

ΙΕΚΕΜ ΤΕΕ / ► Ενεργειακοί επιθεωρητές (εκπαιδευόμενοι) / ► Ομάδες Συζητήσεων / ► Forum συζήτησης εκπαιδευoμένων / ► Σύμβουλος έργου

----------

eMichanikos.gr, Xάρης

----------

